# Hot Chick attempts a tree removal



## griffonks (Sep 1, 2013)

Check out Road King Girl's tree removal. It's amazing she survived.
[video=youtube;vvBIe-LavEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvBIe-LavEc[/video]


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Sep 1, 2013)

I like how she openly admitted to having the chain on backwards. She should've just left the cutting to the guy with the experience. The tree wasn't a leaner or anything. I'm trying to figure out why they needed a truck to pull it over when a 12 year old kid on the other end of the rope would've been sufficient.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

From the looks of things she didn't have to climb or tie it off at all. I've felled larger pines than that without climbing or limbing it. The saw she started with was more than adequate to fell the thing (with the chain on right)


----------



## Ironworker (Sep 1, 2013)

I can't believe I watched that, I wanna go rip my eyes out.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, now that was a pointless waste of time.


----------



## cre10 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hot? Are you serious? She looks like a crack whore.


----------



## zogger (Sep 1, 2013)

little awkward but they came down.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

Some people will do anything to look cool but It made her look worse! What is with people with these stupid you tube videos? Would you post that ?


----------



## blacklocst (Sep 1, 2013)

That 'Road kill Girl' sure wants attention.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

View attachment 312602
here is a pic of Debra Winger is she trying to look like her?


----------



## Wazzu (Sep 1, 2013)

I have learned to never pay attention to somebody that has on a cowboy hat like that. It just screams chump.


----------



## JanThorCro (Sep 1, 2013)

Why would you put someone so beautiful in harms way? Why?

:msp_confused:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

I also watched the follow-on video of the attempted stump grind. Equally stupid. She's better equipped for pearl diving than tree removal if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fred Wright (Sep 1, 2013)

What was the point of that? 

More a promotion for that gal's cleavage than anything else.


----------



## zogger (Sep 1, 2013)

Fred Wright said:


> What was the point of that?
> 
> More a promotion for that gal's cleavage than anything else.



I had to watch it twice to see any saws or trees.....


----------



## aarolar (Sep 1, 2013)

####in idiots "i had my blade on backwards"


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

aarolar said:


> ####in idiots "i had my blade on backwards"



Whats a blade?


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

That woman does not look like she's on crack, she's not bad lookin. also please don't try to get around the censors.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> That woman does not look like she's on crack, she's not bad lookin. also please don't try to get around the censors.



[video=youtube;Z7AcsCw-738]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7AcsCw-738#t=332[/video]


----------



## ckr74 (Sep 1, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> [video=youtube;Z7AcsCw-738]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7AcsCw-738#t=332[/video]


I love that chain sharpening technique. No wonder the BLADE won't cut. Give her an axe.


----------



## greendohn (Sep 1, 2013)

That "Doe-Beater" needs to get back in the kitchen!


----------



## aarolar (Sep 1, 2013)

If she's calling around asking for a blade its no wonder she can't find one.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

Why would anyone climb a pine tree in a tank top? Clearly the video was not about tree removal.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

But you gotta give her credit for doing it herself. Who was filming?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Why would anyone climb a pine tree in a tank top? Clearly the video was not about tree removal.



Nailed it . It is to post on the internet and try to get it popular so they can make a little profit. It certainly was not about tree work really.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

I still want to see the pearl diving video.


----------



## chucker (Sep 1, 2013)

*plain and simple!*

its only for show, but if I had a worker that looked that good while doing the job ???? "HELL" it's just plain an simple that I wood never get anything done but one! lol :msp_smile::msp_biggrin:


----------



## bootboy (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe that's the ugly tree that fell out of as a kid....


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 1, 2013)

I dont find her attractive or intelligent.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

woodman6666 said:


> I dont find her attractive or intelligent.


opcorn:


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have one Stihl, and I like my Stihl, but I've got to admit, I like cleavage better than I like my Stihl. Now my Homelites, that's a different story, Joe.


----------



## Icehouse (Sep 1, 2013)

I am for sure dumber for/from watching those videos, just like I don't have anything to do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

I thinks she's hot myself, she looks buffed too.

[video=youtube;0sUgKRjzcWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUgKRjzcWw[/video]


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

She also sweats copper pipe.

[video=youtube;YgoiWh0SBH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgoiWh0SBH0[/video]


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

This one is way better! She gets it done! 

[video=youtube;eCspErLRLQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCspErLRLQA[/video]


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

Dry wall too, she has a whole bunch of videos, Now be serious.. how many you guys know a woman that will attempt all that. Very few. We have one here that would. FLHX Storm could do all that I believe. I like it.

[video=youtube;JKUSbKemDoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKUSbKemDoc[/video]


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

Storm, you're busted. You are telling us (read between the lines) it's really your mother who does all the work you show in your photos. We call BS until you post a pic of you doing some work.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

icehouse said:


> I am for sure dumber for/from watching those videos, just like I don't have anything to do.



Too hot and muggy outside to do anything wood related so I fired up the melting pot and made a bunch of bullets. I did feel dumber now that you mention it.


----------



## blacklocst (Sep 1, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I thinks she's hot myself, she looks buffed too.
> 
> [video=youtube;0sUgKRjzcWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUgKRjzcWw[/video]



At 1:08 take a look at where those chips are flying, :msp_rolleyes: no wonder shes so giddy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

blacklocst said:


> At 1:08 take a look at where those chips are flying, :msp_rolleyes: no wonder shes so giddy.


Well yeah... I'd enjoy that myself.lol


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> This one is way better! She gets it done!
> 
> [video=youtube;eCspErLRLQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCspErLRLQA[/video]



She's cool and aware of what is going on around her. She shows experience. Now when is the last time you saw a women that age so capable.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

And my favorite.

[video=youtube;556h2xom66w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556h2xom66w[/video]


----------



## blacklocst (Sep 1, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> And my favorite.
> 
> [video=youtube;556h2xom66w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=556h2xom66w[/video]



I like helmet head.


----------



## blacklocst (Sep 1, 2013)

blacklocst said:


> I like helmet head.



With that post I became an Arbouristsite MVP.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2013)

blacklocst said:


> With that post I became an Arbouristsite MVP.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

woodman6666 said:


> I dont find her attractive or intelligent.



It's a much better video if you watch it with the sound turned off.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Dry wall too, she has a whole bunch of videos, Now be serious.. how many you guys know a woman that will attempt all that. Very few. We have one here that would. FLHX Storm could do all that I believe. I like it.



Yep, I likely could!

My house when I purchased it:






And how it looks now. N just who do y'all think did the work? ME!





Just an example!


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Storm, you're busted. You are telling us (read between the lines) it's really your mother who does all the work you show in your photos. We call BS until you post a pic of you doing some work.



Okay, I'll admit it, my mother who's been dead for about 30 years now has been doing all the work. If she were alive today she would be 87. But I'll tell you what, I'll be nice and give y'all a look see of what I look like. Mind you, the picture is from my security camera which didn't film very well. 

Seems I have shown this picture here before, but it is of me pulling the first deer I shot across the yard to where I processed her. 




:msp_w00t:


----------



## zogger (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, my mother who's been dead for about 30 years now has been doing all the work. If she were alive today she would be 87. But I'll tell you what, I'll be nice and give y'all a look see of what I look like. Mind you, the picture is from my security camera which didn't film very well.
> 
> Seems I have shown this picture here before, but it is of me pulling the first deer I shot across the yard to where I processed her.
> ]
> :msp_w00t:



You need another one right there, but dragging like a stuffed dummy across the yard and be braggin on your 16th revenooer you bagged...

..just sayin'....


----------



## griffonks (Sep 1, 2013)

RKG is fearless, but uneducated. I saw her cutting drywall with a circular saw..... My God the dust in the air was unbelievable. If she lives she may be another FLHX Storm.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

zogger said:


> You need another one right there, but dragging like a stuffed dummy across the yard and be braggin on your 16th revenooer you bagged...
> 
> ..just sayin'....



Well, the majority of deer I have taken have been right in my yard. N no bambi's to date, but they are sure working my last nerve.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

I had two pictures for the last post but it only shows one so here it is again. I think!






Still not showing dang it! So here is a link to it instead.
http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/FLHX_Storm/media/My Home/Bambis/IMG_1560_zps59056063.jpg.html


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

griffonks said:


> RKG is fearless, but uneducated. I saw her cutting drywall with a circular saw..... My God the dust in the air was unbelievable. If she lives she may be another FLHX Storm.



I use a drywall square and a razor. Score it on one side, then break it and cut the other side. Piece of cake!


----------



## Blazin (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, my mother who's been dead for about 30 years now has been doing all the work. If she were alive today she would be 87. But I'll tell you what, I'll be nice and give y'all a look see of what I look like. Mind you, the picture is from my security camera which didn't film very well.
> 
> Seems I have shown this picture here before, but it is of me pulling the first deer I shot across the yard to where I processed her.
> 
> ...



Now we're talkin about "hot chicks", not some goofy woman with her boobs hanging out "trying" to cut a tree. Rock on sista!


----------



## philoshop (Sep 1, 2013)

Storm, your place looks great!  I know what kind of work that takes.
I've learned to tolerate the bambis browsing because they turn into food right quick ya know.

Re the video; If the only rope tied on is a pull-up, why bother with the saddle and full harness? Seems like a waste of gear. Just leave an extra-long tail on yer ropebelt Daisy-Mae!! Also a waste of server space IMO. Comic value is there but somebody will eventually take it seriously, get hurt, and then there won't be any more serious instructional vids (exceedingly difficult to find as it is). :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, the majority of deer I have taken have been right in my yard. N no bambi's to date, but they are sure working my last nerve.


Two deer in the first picture...only one in the second...Them little ones are tender. .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

philoshop said:


> Storm, your place looks great!  I know what kind of work that takes.
> I've learned to tolerate the bambis browsing because they turn into food right quick ya know.
> 
> Re the video; If the only rope tied on is a pull-up, why bother with the saddle and full harness? Seems like a waste of gear. Just leave an extra-long tail on yer ropebelt Daisy-Mae!! Also a waste of server space IMO. Comic value is there but somebody will eventually take it seriously, get hurt, and then there won't be any more serious instructional vids (exceedingly difficult to find as it is). :msp_thumbdn:



Thanks, I've got about three years worth of work into the place so far and I'm figuring another two in order to get my place the way I want it. 

The video was a waste. The harness is no good without other protective gear like a helmet and something for the eyes for starters. Her cowboy hat isn't appropriate gear. And if I need to limb a tree, I tend to start at the bottom and go up, and at some point top it and work my way back down. It wasn't necessary to limb that tree other than MAYBE a few branches off the bottom. On the other hand, it wasn't even necessary to tie the tree off. Then decide which cut to use. Be it open faced, conventional or humbolt. All are effective for directional felling. 

In my opinion, all she wants to do is get her face and upper anatomy on camera, however, she does have a nice ride (Road King) Maybe in a few years after she has gained some experience she could redo all her DIY video's.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Thanks, I've got about three years worth of work into the place so far and I'm figuring another two in order to get my place the way I want it.
> 
> The video was a waste. The harness is no good without other protective gear like a helmet and something for the eyes for starters. Her cowboy hat isn't appropriate gear. And if I need to limb a tree, I tend to start at the bottom and go up, and at some point top it and work my way back down. It wasn't necessary to limb that tree other than MAYBE a few branches off the bottom. On the other hand, it wasn't even necessary to tie the tree off. Then decide which cut to use. Be it open faced, conventional or humbolt. All are effective for directional felling.
> 
> In my opinion, all she wants to do is get her face and upper anatomy on camera, however, she does have a nice ride (Road King) Maybe in a few years after she has gained some experience she could redo all her DIY video's.


I was waiting to get a female perspective on that video. She cant cut trees it is all show. Prob dont ride good either.


----------



## philoshop (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm guessing if you said, "open-face..." she'd be thinking of a sandwich for lunch.
It is a cool ride though. Whoops, that could be taken a coupla different ways. :redface:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> Two deer in the first picture...only one in the second...Them little ones are tender. .:hmm3grin2orange:



Ahh, but there are two bambi's in the second picture too. Look in the arbor. She was lovingly eying my roses and managed to get her head through the arbor openings and take a few bites. That part isn't in the pictures I managed to take. Anyway, that's why I put up that short three foot fence. They seem to have an affinity for roses. I realize a 3 footer is nothing for them to jump over, but it is a few inches less than 4 feet away from the picket fence. If you look close, I also have a round chicken wire cage placed inside that area less than 4 feet from the end of the fence. The key is deer need a minimum of a four foot landing zone and do not like ot get into small fenced areas because they are afraid of being trapped. So my 3 foot fence has kept the bambi's as well as the adult deer from decimating my roses. One night a young buck did exactly that which prompted me to put up the fence.

Yep, I do understand they are very tasty n tender, but they need a little more meat on their bones. :msp_biggrin: What would be nice is if they could line up together at the right angle so I could get both of them in one shot! :msp_w00t:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

Twofers are hard to come by. I got one by accident but I was hunting pheasant, not deer.


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> This one is way better! She gets it done!
> 
> [video=youtube;eCspErLRLQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCspErLRLQA[/video]



I pick her to be on my team!!


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

I have nothing "witty", "chauvinistic", "sexist" or "feminist" to say....until I finish watching the video a few more hundred times.....




or until I figure out what DIY means...:msp_w00t: 



oh and you guys that don't find her attractive....well I guess you never heard of "beer" and "last call"....man I need to get out of Jersey more...here we'd be fighting over that one.....


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> I have nothing "witty", "chauvinistic", "sexist" or "feminist" to say....until I finish watching the video a few more hundred times.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do it yourself


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2013)

Another we're surprised a woman might could be capable of somthing thread...:angrysoapbox:

By the way, my mom was the mechanic of the family. While dad was cussing up a storm, this former BAM plane mechanic got a pair of panty hose out, cut off the leg, wrapped it around where the fan belt went, tied it in a knot and it got them 50 miles to where they could get a real fan belt. 

She and I had to fix the old pickup one time with baling wire. That fix lasted quite a while.

She was up on the roof cleaning the chimney in her 70s. She also went up for a ride in a sail plane. She had only fixed planes in her younger days, she didn't get to fly. 

She insisted that we had to know how to change a flat tire before we could take the car anywhere, and she showed us how. 

Nope, she never ran a chainsaw, but she showed me how to split kindling, and get a cookstove or woodstove going.


----------



## cre10 (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Another we're surprised a woman might could be capable of somthing thread...:angrysoapbox:
> 
> By the way, my mom was the mechanic of the family. While dad was cussing up a storm, this former BAM plane mechanic got a pair of panty hose out, cut off the leg, wrapped it around where the fan belt went, tied it in a knot and it got them 50 miles to where they could get a real fan belt.
> 
> ...


No one was degrading women saying they are not capable. I think this woman showed she is not capable with a saw :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

Did she do all that in a tank top?


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Now we're talkin about "hot chicks", not some goofy woman with her boobs hanging out "trying" to cut a tree. Rock on sista!



Yikkes, does that mean you think I might be a "Hot Chick" :msp_w00t: Hmm, should I be afraid? :msp_scared:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> I was waiting to get a female perspective on that video. She cant cut trees it is all show. Prob dont ride good either.



Well, I will give her credit for one thing. At least she tried even though I don't think her heart is truly in it.

I don't know if she rides her Road King well, but I suspect if she has any years behind her in riding experience, she might be okay. It was hard to tell in her video though.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, I will give her credit for one thing. At least she tried even though I don't think her heart is truly in it.
> 
> I don't know if she rides her Road King well, but I suspect if she has any years behind her in riding experience, she might be okay. It was hard to tell in her video though.



I guess climbing with a saw and not having experience takes some moxie!


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, I will give her credit for one thing. At least she tried even though I don't think her heart is truly in it.
> 
> I don't know if she rides her Road King well, but I suspect if she has any years behind her in riding experience, she might be okay. It was hard to tell in her video though.



wonder if she can ride a "street glide".... :msp_wink: FLHX ???


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Twofers are hard to come by. I got one by accident but I was hunting pheasant, not deer.



Then I hope I have a huge accident and take out the entire family of deer. There are the 2 bambi's, a young buck (a 4 pointer) a young doe (likely the young bucks sister) and the mother. I think my deer hunter neighbor took out the daddy earlier this year. Anyway, I have had the five feeding in my yard several times this year. 

Well, I have fantasies too you know! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Another we're surprised a woman might could be capable of somthing thread...:angrysoapbox:
> 
> By the way, my mom was the mechanic of the family. While dad was cussing up a storm, this former BAM plane mechanic got a pair of panty hose out, cut off the leg, wrapped it around where the fan belt went, tied it in a knot and it got them 50 miles to where they could get a real fan belt.
> 
> ...



Oh, I don't think they're surprised in the respect of a woman trying something, but surprised someone so unskilled would post a video showing everyone that fact. 

But one thing is clear. All women are capable of doing anything they set their minds to. Both you and I as well as a multitude of other women are proof of that. The key is you have to "try" and keep on trying until you have the necessary skills to complete the task.

I would be willing to say at least half if not more of what I know has been self taught. It's having the willingness to learn new things and adapt along the way in order to become as proficient as possible in doing different things. My mother told me when I was a teen that there isn't a thing I couldn't do if I put my mind to it. I am of the same belief that anyone (yep, including men) are capable of anything they set their minds to if they adjust their way of thinking.


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

I know I've been insulted but I don't feel bad about it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> wonder if she can ride a "street glide".... :msp_wink: FLHX ???



:msp_laugh:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

flashhole said:


> I know I've been insulted but I don't feel bad about it. :msp_biggrin:



Well, if it was from me, it wasn't intended. 

But to take your mind off of things, ride with me! (yes, this video is mine)
[video=youtube;L5A5iwSNy2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5A5iwSNy2U[/video]


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

Now we are free.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Yep!



Good one!


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, if it was from me, it wasn't intended.
> 
> But to take your mind off of things, ride with me! (yes, this video is mine)
> [video=youtube;L5A5iwSNy2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5A5iwSNy2U[/video]



where's the darn BIKE pics !!!!!

I call pics or it didn't happen !!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> where's the darn BIKE pics !!!!!
> 
> I call pics or it didn't happen !!!



You ride too?


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> You ride too?



just got rid of a Dyna, looking for a Xbones or a Glide or a FLSTN or...oh heck any variation of a Softtail.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> Good one!



Thanks. I figured that song was very suitable since that is the way I feel every time I ride.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> where's the darn BIKE pics !!!!!
> 
> I call pics or it didn't happen !!!



My bike! The video was taken while on the Blue Ridge Parkway on February 29th of 2012.


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Thanks. I figured that song was very suitable since that is the way I feel every time I ride.



here's one of my favs 


pat metheny - last train home - YouTube

(if you have a taste for Jazz.)


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> My bike! The video was taken while on the Blue Ridge Parkway on February 29th of 2012.




now that's HOT !!!


much more better then that ....what ever that "other" hottie was runnin.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> now that's HOT !!!
> 
> 
> much more better then that ....what ever that "other" hottie was runnin.



Well, I've been riding for about 45 years, mostly Harley's, but this one I love the best. It's a 2010 Street Glide with many extras. (All of the Diamond Ice collection and then some too)

I have hauled a multitude of things on it from a lawn mower to my chainsaws to go cut wood someplace. (plus 8 foot 2x4's, bails of hay, several bags of cement, 2 inch pvc pipe, etc.) But it's always a kicker when I show up with my gear and a couple of chainsaws, oil and fuel, ready to go cut some wood.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> here's one of my favs
> 
> 
> pat metheny - last train home - YouTube
> ...



Though I'm not really a fan of Jazz, I could listen to that style without a problem.


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> My bike! The video was taken while on the Blue Ridge Parkway on February 29th of 2012.


Nice Bike...I just sold my 08 Fatboy and i'm starting to regret it....


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, I've been riding for about 45 years, mostly Harley's, but this one I love the best. It's a 2010 Street Glide with many extras. (All of the Diamond Ice collection and then some too)
> 
> I have hauled a multitude of things on it from a lawn mower to my chainsaws to go cut wood someplace. (plus 8 foot 2x4's, bails of hay, several bags of cement, 2 inch pvc pipe, etc.) But it's always a kicker when I show up with my gear and a couple of chainsaws, oil and fuel, ready to go cut some wood.



Now theres a Youtube video id like to see...how to load a woodshed on a FLHX...by FLHX !!!!


----------



## avason (Sep 1, 2013)

wuz thinking about this this morning.

[video=youtube_share;nf0oXY4nDxE]http://youtu.be/nf0oXY4nDxE[/video]


----------



## philoshop (Sep 1, 2013)

Storm,
Great video! Lost myself for a bit there.
Thanks.


----------



## Blazin (Sep 2, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Yikkes, does that mean you think I might be a "Hot Chick" :msp_w00t: Hmm, should I be afraid? :msp_scared:



Sure :cool2:


----------



## johnnyballs (Sep 2, 2013)

*hot chick*



blacklocst said:


> At 1:08 take a look at where those chips are flying, :msp_rolleyes: no wonder shes so giddy.



interesting technique around the 1:30 mark... she sure looks flexible and that's a good thing..lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow.. This thread took off since yesterday. Nice video storm. Made me wanna take a ride this morning before someone calls and needs something.:msp_mad:


----------



## Blazin (Sep 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Wow.. This thread took off since yesterday. Nice video storm. Made me wanna take a ride this morning before someone calls and needs something.:msp_mad:


----------



## GeeVee (Sep 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Dry wall too, she has a whole bunch of videos, Now be serious.. how many you guys know a woman that will attempt all that. Very few. We have one here that would. FLHX Storm could do all that I believe. I like it.
> 
> [video=youtube;JKUSbKemDoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKUSbKemDoc[/video]



is there a video of her planting tulips?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 2, 2013)

What a joke! She did so many things wrong. Needs to stay out of the trees


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


>


I did take off on the bike, actual seat time was 3 1/2 hours today.


----------



## milkman (Sep 2, 2013)

ckr74 said:


> I love that chain sharpening technique. No wonder the BLADE won't cut. Give her an axe.



Dang, the fourth time I watched that, I realized she was hanging on to the chain brake.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 2, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I did take off on the bike, actual seat time was 3 1/2 hours today.



That's exactly what I would have done! I managed a good 4 hours of saddle time. N no firewood makin time. I felled maybe 15 saplings that were growing crooked or too close to other trees, and felled a few smallish trees (10 to 14 inches across) yesterday though n one was sick. The hard part was dragging them off the mountain (by hand) Those still need to be processed! So guess what I'll be doing tomorrow!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2013)

We have a big leaning Oak over a house tomorrow to remove.


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 2, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> We have a big leaning Oak over a house tomorrow to remove.



Nice! That'll get the adrenaline flowing! (I'm an adrenaline junkie) :msp_w00t:


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 2, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Nice! That'll get the adrenaline flowing! (I'm an adrenaline junkie) :msp_w00t:



I will see if I can get a few pics maybe.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 2, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> That's exactly what I would have done! I managed a good 4 hours of saddle time. N no firewood makin time. I felled maybe 15 saplings that were growing crooked or too close to other trees, and felled a few smallish trees (10 to 14 inches across) yesterday though n one was sick. The hard part was dragging them off the mountain (by hand) Those still need to be processed! So guess what I'll be doing tomorrow!


Actually after I had time to figure it up, it was 4 1/2 hours. Burned a tank and a half of gas. The wing gets about 50 miles to the gallon.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 2, 2013)

GeeVee said:


> is there a video of her planting tulips?


Why yes there is, close anyway.

[video=youtube;5-35u4qdmDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-35u4qdmDU[/video]


----------



## GeeVee (Sep 3, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Why yes there is, close anyway.
> 
> [video=youtube;5-35u4qdmDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-35u4qdmDU[/video]



.....Sorry, I made a typo. I meant _*TWO*_lips.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

What are two of the biggest things that you like about her video?opcorn:


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 3, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Well, if it was from me, it wasn't intended.
> 
> But to take your mind off of things, ride with me! (yes, this video is mine)
> [video=youtube;L5A5iwSNy2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5A5iwSNy2U[/video]



Storm, nice vid. Who is the artist playing the music? What language is it?


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 3, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Storm, nice vid. Who is the artist playing the music? What language is it?



Enya - "Now We Are Free" sung in "Idioglossia" (private language) by Lissa Gerrard. It was the theme song from the "Gladiator" As for who plays the music, it could be Hans Zimmer but I may be wrong.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> Enya - "Now We Are Free" sung in "Idioglossia" (private language) by Lissa Gerrard. It was the theme song from the "Gladiator" As for who plays the music, it could be Hans Zimmer but I may be wrong.



Hans Zimmer.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;bOOOfK_heU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOOOfK_heU4[/video]


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

*Todays tree*

View attachment 312971
View attachment 312972
View attachment 312973
View attachment 312974


----------



## FLHX Storm (Sep 3, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 312971
> View attachment 312972
> View attachment 312973
> View attachment 312974



The video almost looks as good as mine! But then I'm totally biased! I love her music though.

Those trees look like they were a lot of fun. But you cheated, your supposed to climb em and limb with an itty bitty 32cc 14 inch bar chainsaw while holding the chainbreak. Just kidding! Looks real good! 

I cleaned up the mess I made Sunday and bucked everything I could, even split a bunch after I freshened the edge on the axe. I figure tomorrow it will take me an hour to finish splitting the rounds and then I need to figure where I'm going to put it all.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2013)

I love enya too, My fav from her.

[video=youtube;hn0Grre9oyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn0Grre9oyg[/video]


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> The video almost looks as good as mine! But then I'm totally biased! I love her music though.
> 
> Those trees look like they were a lot of fun. But you cheated, your supposed to climb em and limb with an itty bitty 32cc 14 inch bar chainsaw while holding the chainbreak. Just kidding! Looks real good!
> 
> I cleaned up the mess I made Sunday and bucked everything I could, even split a bunch after I freshened the edge on the axe. I figure tomorrow it will take me an hour to finish splitting the rounds and then I need to figure where I'm going to put it all.



We climb when we have to but that one was in the front. Nice load of Oak firewood came home from it too. The saws were MS 200T then MS261 finally MS440.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 3, 2013)

flashhole said:


> She's better equipped for pearl diving than tree removal if you know what I mean.



True, and crack ho or not, many would love to give her a necklace...

..of pearls....


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2013)

Go to youtube and type in rkg diy and see how many videos this woman has.


----------



## GVS (Sep 4, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> The video almost looks as good as mine! But then I'm totally biased! I love her music though.
> 
> Those trees look like they were a lot of fun. But you cheated, your supposed to climb em and limb with an itty bitty 32cc 14 inch bar chainsaw while holding the chainbreak. Just kidding! Looks real good!
> 
> I cleaned up the mess I made Sunday and bucked everything I could, even split a bunch after I freshened the edge on the axe. I figure tomorrow it will take me an hour to finish splitting the rounds and then I need to figure where I'm going to put it all.





Like Enya? Goggle Enya "On My Way Home"


----------



## twochains (Sep 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I thinks she's hot myself, she looks buffed too.
> 
> [video=youtube;0sUgKRjzcWw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sUgKRjzcWw[/video]



Yup...she's pretty hott. Is there a bikini version? :msp_w00t: Bikinis and "jack boots" :msp_wub:


----------



## philoshop (Sep 20, 2013)

Check out 'travis', from Australia I believe. There are some great vids of massive tree work with his/their music in Australia and New Zealand. Can't remember the cutter's name offhand, but, wow. And the music is cool.

Travis is from Scotland. I just checked. The vids were on AS about a year ago. Worth a look.


----------



## twochains (Sep 20, 2013)

philoshop said:


> Check out 'travis', from Australia I believe. There are some great vids of massive tree work with his/their music in Australia and New Zealand. Can't remember the cutter's name offhand, but, wow. And the music is cool.
> 
> Travis is from Scotland. I just checked. The vids were on AS about a year ago. Worth a look.



Travis from Scotland is just coming up as a band er something...


----------



## damato333 (Oct 12, 2013)

FLHX Storm said:


> This one is way better! She gets it done!
> 
> [video=youtube;eCspErLRLQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCspErLRLQA[/video]



You hear a saw running in the woods, that would be the last person you would expect to be behind a chainsaw. But she knew exactly what she was doing. I love how she wanted to make it look like a clean cut so she cut the splinters off. She could run her own tree care business.


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 12, 2013)

damato333 said:


> You hear a saw running in the woods, that would be the last person you would expect to be behind a chainsaw. But she knew exactly what she was doing. I love how she wanted to make it look like a clean cut so she cut the splinters off. She could run her own tree care business.



She is a legend yeah :msp_thumbup:


----------



## flashhole (Oct 13, 2013)

I like the way she was always looking up making sure she was aware of her surroundings. Good job.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2013)

damato333 said:


> I love how she wanted to make it look like a clean cut so she cut the splinters off.



Cutting off the "splinters" isn't done just for neatness. Livestock or people could be injured by them so it's SOP to get rid of them.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Oct 13, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Cutting off the "splinters" isn't done just for neatness. Livestock or people could be injured by them so it's SOP to get rid of them.



Yep..I've been cutting some scrub Locust out of a horse pasture down the road from me and the one request from the land owner was to not leave jagged stumps . I guess his hay burners like to rip their sides up on roughly sawn stumps.


----------



## John R (Oct 13, 2013)

griffonks said:


> [video=youtube;vvBIe-LavEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvBIe-LavEc[/video]



I have some WOOD she can work on. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## flashhole (Oct 13, 2013)

Probably not a lot she could do with a small crooked twig.


----------



## Red Amor (Oct 13, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Probably not a lot she could do with a small crooked twig.



Orrrrr Flashole
you just being an Rshole:msp_biggrin:


----------



## FLHX Storm (Oct 13, 2013)

John R said:


> I have some WOOD she can work on. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Oh, come on now! Face reality, you wouldn't know what to do with her if you had the chance! (cuz we all know your a virgin)


----------



## John R (Oct 14, 2013)

lone wolf said:


> What are two of the biggest things that you like about her video?opcorn:



Her brand of saw choice, and her technic.


----------

